# Just a few line on Mia



## princesslaura80 (Apr 2, 2004)

Mia
She sits and stares
Silently, still
Only a twich of the ear
Or blink of an eye
Tells her tale
Shrouded in secrecy
She begins to move
She wriggles and stops
Scooches down low
Suddenly a move
A wiggle of some sort
Then suddenly
She pounces her prey
With extended claw
And retreats to the couch
For another attack

-Laura


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

VERY GOOD!! I love it, I wish I was that poetic.... :roll:


----------



## princesslaura80 (Apr 2, 2004)

Thank you! That's very flattering!


----------

